# Pilots need 20/20 vision?



## Mugen (3 Mar 2005)

^Thats the question..

Can't you just wear contact lenses and how does it make a difference?


----------



## nULL (3 Mar 2005)

Yes, pilots need 20/20 uncorrected. Contacts, glasses, laser eye surgury etc are no-no's.

As to the difference it would make, well, think of what would happen if you are flying an aircraft and your contact lens falls out. There are other countries that allow pilot candidates to have corrective lenses (US, Australia, etc.) but then you have the problem of citizenship on top of the other rigors of pilot selection.  

There are others on the board who can give you a much better answer than I, but the short answer is no, sorry, you're hooped


----------



## Inch (3 Mar 2005)

Why is this in the cadet forum? Are you inquiring about Air Cadet pilots?

For Reg force pilots, have a look in the Air Force forum, all your questions will be answered there.


----------



## Mugen (3 Mar 2005)

sry i posted in a wrong section didnt notice the other one..

but damn it  :'( but what if this guys eyesight is like 21/21 will he still make it haha


----------



## Inch (4 Mar 2005)

Mugen said:
			
		

> sry i posted in a wrong section didnt notice the other one..
> 
> but damn it   :'( but what if this guys eyesight is like 21/21 will he still make it haha



21/21? Not possible, that would still be perfect, since those numbers mean you're seeing 21ft when you should be seeing 21ft.

The lines on the eye chart aren't that accurate and they're always relative to 20ft. So if you're better than perfect, ie 30/20, that's fine, but any less than 20/20 (ie 20/60), then you're out.


----------



## mdh (4 Mar 2005)

Ahhhhh Mugen,

Perhaps you would be interested in this fascinating discussion which you may not have seen   >

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25631.0.html

Inch/ Zoomie don't roll your eyes, (no pun intended) cheers, mdh  ;D


----------

